# How to enter the market, home and obroad?



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

I am wondering:

How do brands like Pornstar, Ape, Obey, Teenage Millionaire a.s.o. sell their t-shirts outside their own country? 
Do they sell directly to retailers abroad or do they sell bigger amounts to a wholesale/ agent or so that distibutes them further to retailers?

I ask this because I want to have a strategy when I'm on the market with t-shirts with my own brandname, that I want to sell to retailers (and maybe later online). 

So what does this mean national? How do I contact stores: calling them, sending them an email, making an appointment, advertising? 
And international: do I contact every individual store or will I look for an intermediary per country? 

What is the best way for an European company to enter the American market?

Thanks.


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

I regret that these important questions have not been answered yet ....


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Everyone does it differently. Often, people have friends in the industry, and they help them into their first stores. If you sell well, you can be sure there are retail spys taking note of this and passing the information back to other retailers. You can also get an agent, who will try and place your clothes through their own network. Of course, they will take a hefty cut of profits.

The problem with your model, in my opinion, is that you have it the wrong way around. T-shirts sold on-line are considered an "underground" thing. They are visited by retail buyers looking for "the next big fasion brand" in the same way sport talent scouts do. If you make a stir, you will be noticed.

I know a girl who is a "scout" in punky teenage girls clothing. She gets many of her new brands through Japanese sites.


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay, you might be noticed. But you can also promote your stuff instead of waiting for customers, even when it is called underground. But you need a list with stores that you want to sell to ...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, it's hard. You can start with small boutiques. Then small 4-5 store chains. Those are pretty doable. But to get in a massive international chain? You need an agent, or contacts, or to be headhunted.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It also helps a lot to actually _try_. Design something, get it out there, _then_ worry about how to get it to even more people. You can over-plan things and never actually get to the doing of said things.


----------



## Vinci (Aug 22, 2005)

Ha ha Solmu, you're right. It is indeed a weak point. I will do it Monkeylantern's way. Solmu, Monkeylantern; thanks for the reactions from the other side of the world.


----------

